# I need help, please take a look.



## weeberface22 (Oct 10, 2009)

I am doing a project for my Market Research class and we need to find ways to promote a resort, in the winter time. My idea is to hold an ice fishing tournament at a lake near the resort. If you could please take this survey about ice fishing for me it would help out A LOT. It is only 10 questions and will take you less than 5 minutes.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LPN3GGN

Your help is very much appreciated, and will make my life for the next 6 weeks an infinite amount easier.


----------

